# HP Photosmart studio on mac



## gazzab (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi,
I have an imac running on Leopard with 2.0ghz processor, 2 Gb memory and 500Gb hard drive. The problem is that I recently installed a HPPhotosmart C5280, and when running photosmart studio the programme seems to run slowly. Is there any reason for this.

Thanks for your help


----------

